# AB Panelview 550 issues



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

This poucher machine that I'm rebuilding, uses a 550 touch-only which uses operator passwords.

Unfortunately, the equipment dealer doesn't have this information so I'm planning on accessing the program to find them.

Anyone here familiar with these?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I found my old AI software for SLC and Panelview discs but could not find serial # or key #, wish I could of helped you.

It will depend on that model and its age. If I remember right the older stuff only let you download the program not upload because of compiling.
If it is not locked and you can get into it removing passwords should be easy.
Did you ever get into the SLC?
If you did you could go with a new HMI they are not to hard to program if you have screen to look at to start.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I did get a laptop with RS Logix pro along with Panelbuilder32 installed and have a 1747 cable coming in a day or two. 

I'll know more after I get a chance to look at the ladder.

I can get the touch panel into configuration mode and was hoping to be able to reset the passwords but no luck. Is there a back door?

Only options are:
Memory Card
Comm setup
Preset operations
Terminal info
Screen setup
Date/Time
Printer Setup

550 Cat# 2711-T5A8L1 Ser B Rev B FRN 4.41


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

No it has to be done in panelbuilder 32


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok, I'm communicating with the PLC, I don't see the 550 though... just the 504.

I uploaded the program to the laptop and saved a copy.

I went online and am trying to run the program but Slot 6 keeps giving me a fault and stops the program.

I can clear it and run again but the fault just comes back. Slot 6 is a high speed encoder module that is being used to count pulses from the auger motor during the fill cycle.

I verified that the input changes state when rotating the auger so I'm a bit puzzled and looking for the cause of the fault.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

The encoder probably uses 2 pulse trains so it can see leading edge to tell direction. Are you seeing both?
What is the High speed card number, does it need configuring it may have lost.
Looked up card it has a A input B input and Z input to the card. A is Lead Edge, B is Lag Edge , Z is 1 rev pulse/home/top


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Thing is, at start-up it gets no pulses at all because the auger bit isn't suppose to be moving at that point.
The prox is only wired to A... B and Z are open.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Ladder diagram


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok that is just a pulse train not an encoder. Look in the manual at the end is sample programs for setting up the high speed card, see if them settings are correct in your program.
If you pull the card does the machine run or does the processor fault?
Inset a NO bit in each rung of the configuration program and pull the card does the machine not fault?
How fast does the auger run, does it need high speed input. Sometimes they were just used as speed indicators, and motion detection was not using high speed

You are connected to the PLc but you don't have the descriptions in the program correct? I would take the time and document the program. Start by putting in I/O descriptions from prints.
Then decode the basics ( run circuits holding circuit, resets and faults)
Use descriptions from sample config programs.
Add the rest as you go when troubleshooting.

You can send me a PDF of the printout if you want and I'll help you work thru it understanding how it work and documenting it.
edited (You beat me to it and posted it) ill look at it Monday.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Just a quick update because I'm out of time.

I tried changing all the data bits in I:6.0 thru I:6.7 to zero, saving, then downloading but as soon as I run the data comes right back and so does the fault.

I thought it might have something to do with the PV so I powered down, unplugged it, powered up again, went online, cleared the error and ran ok this time... no more fault.

Problem now... no controls... lol... I'll reply in full a bit later.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

line 2 first pass copy n12:42 length 42 to MO:6:0 (load config instructions to card).

n12 may have been manual entered


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

https://lvmcc-pubs.rockwellautomation.com/pubs/1746-6.5.pdf



I should add i know nothing about programming


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Without address comments and symbols, working on the program/troubleshooting is going to be a challenge. I'm not sure if the original manufacturer can be of any help but that might be worth a shot for a copy of the initial program/panelview setup.

As just the cowboy recommended, if you can't get that information, you should label what inputs/outputs (assuming you have drawings) you can in the program to help you see how the machine operates and troubleshooting.

What is the processor alarm/fault number you are getting?

What is the card status word (I:6.0) at that time?

What is the card output/error word (I:6.4) at that time?

What is the integer value of the card config. N12:43?

Are you doing anything to 'make' the fault happen, ie turning a switch, using something on the panelview?

Panelview
If you are using a cable to connect to the serial port (like usbcbl-cp3) on the 5/04 you won't see the panelview there unless you are looking at the DH+ node table. You can see the active nodes by looking at the Processor Status 'Chan 1' but that doesn't get you into the panelview program.

Using a DF1 (serial port setting) and plugging directly into the panelview serial port to get program would be easiest unless you have a USB to DH+ convertor, or the older 1784-pcmk card setup to do it. DF1 cable for that I use is a straight through 9 pin female to 9 pin female as my laptop has a real serial port.

When you can get the panelview program you should be able to get more labels into the plc program since you'll be able to see the buttons/indicators etc and get their addresses (which are the same as in the plc).

As you originally asked with the Panelbuilder 32 software, Application Settings, Security, Operators tab will let you modify passwords for the screens once you have the program.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Kinja said:


> Without address comments and symbols, working on the program/troubleshooting is going to be a challenge. I'm not sure if the original manufacturer can be of any help but that might be worth a shot for a copy of the initial program/panelview setup.
> 
> As just the cowboy recommended, if you can't get that information, you should label what inputs/outputs (assuming you have drawings) you can in the program to help you see how the machine operates and troubleshooting.
> 
> ...


Nice post Stay with us on this forum.

Welcome to the club.

Cowboy


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I may be wrong but it looks like you have 2 high speed card (slot 5 and 6). The print shows slot 8 but you are saying slot 6 is the problem card. If so look at the card settings for slot 5 and compare to slot 6. 

slot 6 (I:6.1) is reporting -30231 where it should be reporting 0. (bad setup, bad sensor, bad card)
I:5.1 is reporting 0 (which is why it looks like you have 2 cards).

the program looks like its simply looking for a number less than 2 (stopped) or higher then 58 (running). Its also probably being read by the panel view and displayed there. A modern approach would be using a wirrygig rotation sensor.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll pick back up on this when I get back to work Monday. In the meantime, here are some answers and general info...

This machine was dropped in my lap by my company who bought it basically, on a whim. They did zero research and just assumed it was in running condition.

It turned out that the company that did the PLC upgrade in 2013, is apparently out of business now... Tatco Controls Inc. I can't get a copy of the ladder program with the address comments but I can go thru the wiring diagram and edit in what I see.

*Cowboy -*
The auger moter runs at 60hz minus gear reduction. The auger spiral bit shaft is linked to the motor with a clutch/brake. The prox counts pulses when a Fill signal is sent.

*Kinja -*
What is the processor alarm/fault number you are getting? The alarm fault number at S:6 is 668h.

What is the card status word (I:6.0) at that time? Word status at I:6.0 = -28669

What is the card output/error word (I:6.4) at that time? -32752

What is the integer value of the card config. N12:43? I'll have to check Monday

Are you doing anything to 'make' the fault happen, ie turning a switch, using something on the panelview? The PV is non-responsive in general. I do have a reset light on the control panel. Other than that, as soon as I run the ladder program with the PV 550 plugged in, the fault occurs. With it unplugged, no fault.

I'm planning on getting another communication cable to talk to the PV 550.... 2711-NC13. Or should I just use a straight thru db 9 female to female? The laptop has a db 9 male port.

*Gpop -*
Thx for the manual link. I had been looking thru a copy to find the fault code but didn't see it.

There are two 1746 HSCE cards... slot 5 reads the drive shaft encoder and slot 6 reads the auger shaft rotation pulse. For some reason, the wiring diagram shows slot 5 and 6 slots as blank expansion slots on the previous page and incorrectly shows the populated 5 and 6 slots as 7 and 8 on the following page.

I:6.1 reports -30231 and it appears to be getting this info from the PV 550 as soon as I run the ladder. I verified the sensor is good and apparently, the card is good. As of yet, the PV 550 is non-responsive. I mean it responds to touch but won't let me change the state of anything although it did allow me to clear the fault history.

I did try changing the data tables in the PLC ladder to all zeros but as soon as I go to run mode, the data reverts back to previous values.

I'm not familiar with a wirrygig sensor.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Your doing great, you asked about basic PLC training before, you are past the basic point


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

S:6 is 668h sounds like you have a communication card somewhere in the rack (remote I/O ?) which is probably how the panel view is communicating with the plc. Is this wired correctly to the panel view as incorrect wiring will crash the processor and it will report the error on the first piece of hardware that is being called (slot 6) error 68h hardware error on scanner. Been a while since i played with RIO but i remember the last one has a resistor (i think)


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

The 550 plugs into the 504 using the DH+ port.

Does the h stand for hardware or hex? Page 5-2 of the manual seems to indicate that it's a module diagnostic error but I don't understand why a module diagnostic error would disappear if the 550 is unplugged.

Here's a pic of the rack...


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

A few more pics...

Fault screen









Panelview 550 main screen









Panelview 550 config screen


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

The 2711-NC13 is a straight thru cable as discussed, you can use it or make your own.

As far as the input status words:

I:6.0 is 1001 0000 0000 0011

I:6.0/14-15 shows 'pulse counter state undefined'.
I:6.0/13 shows no underflow/overflow error.
I:6.0/12 shows the counter is being told to reset.
I:6.0/11 shows no configuration error.
I:6.0/10 shows no critical error detected.
Bits 0 and 1 are 'Reserved'.

I:6.4 is 1000 0000 0001 0000

I:6.4/15 shows one soft output bit on
I:6.4/4 in the error bits doesn't show as an error listed but also appears to be a 'Reserved' bit.

Basically it doesn't help us, if possible, try getting those values again when the plc isn't faulted (no panelview connected)
and we can look at them again.

A couple basic things to check, but very unlikely:
What is the value in S:24? (Indexed address offset) It should be 0 to avoid the addresses with a # sign infront being pointed to another address. If it's not zero, check S:2/3 (Index across data files) as well. This isn't likely as card 5 seems to work.

What is the card configuration? (Controller properties, I/O configuration, pick slot 6, hopefully that's 1746-HSCE and then 'Adv Config') The 'Setup' sizes should be 8 1 0 42 0 0 if default.

As you mentioned the plc runs without the panelview. The only place an output has anything to do with the card (besides the config) is File 12 Rung 13. It's only a soft reset counter bit though (M0:6.1/4).

Inside the panelview program, it is possible that an object or setting is writing to an address it shouldn't normally (like words in the M0.6 files). You can do silly stuff like have the panelview send the current clock hours to M0.6.1 (card 6 config) for instance, which the card wouldn't like obviously. The panelview program still passes validation.

To progress further as you mentioned for Monday, N12:43 value should help us understand how the card should be counting. If you get the panelview program, you can look at the Panelbuilder 32 tag editor for anything writing to strange addresses.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I took pics of the Config Friday, not sure if it's the Adv config though. I'll double check Monday...


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Today upon power up with the PV unplugged I noticed Slot 6 fault light solid and 504 fault blinking. I wasn't expecting this. This leads back to page 5-2 of the manual describing a module diagnostic error.

Here is that data...

S:24 = 0
S:2/3 = no
N12:43 = -4480
Slot 6 Adv Config is 8 1 0 42 0 0 

Next I cleared the error and went into run without the PV and the fault comes back anyway.

I thought on Friday that clearing the error also reset the led on slot 6 but not today... led on slot 6 stays on even after clearing the fault. So as of now, the fault just comes back whether or not the PV is connected and the ladder stops running. I must have missed something Friday due being being rushed.

Just to double check, I rotated the auger manually and still see the A input led changing with the prox. Slot 6 card seems to be working electrically at least.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

On the setup page from the pictures you sent yesterday, try this:

Enable outputs - uncheck
Input Type - Pulse External Dir.
Counter Type - Ring
Rollover Count - 250 (for a start)
Operating Mode - Rate
Rate Period 100
Physical Outputs and Soft Outputs both 0
Reset Mode - Check SR only

Ranges page
All zeros, nothing checked at all

If it asks for the address select Integer Date File Number 12 and Integer Data Element 42

N12:43 should be -15232
N12:51 should be 100
N12:76 should be 250
N12:42 everything not mentioned up to N12:83 should be 0

If it's still not working you can always try swapping the two cards to see if it's an actual hardware issue.
You'll have to swap the dip switch settings and the jumper if they are different.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@Kinja You are doing a great job with Jay, I know their are others of us following. When someone like you takes the lead we just watch, too many people giving advice just clouds things up.

Cowboy


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got back and noticed your reply.

I went ahead and swapped the cards... dip switches were the same.

Sure enough the problem is now on Slot 5 so it does appear to be hardware. 

Sorry to waste everyone's time on this. I appreciate all the help though.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Should be a few on Ebay then. Good luck with the rest of it!

It's not really a waste of time, maybe someday in the future what's posted can help someone else.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I found one on Ebay for about $70. Seller says it was a clean pull, great condition, tested, and gives 60 day warranty.

I'll keep ya'll posted. 

Thanks again.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@Jay Freeman Do not ever worry about wasting our time, you learned from it so no waste. You gave us the answer to the problem and did not just disappear, then come back later and ask for more help on something different.
The way you are going you will be one of us giving answers to people that need help in a few years. Us old guys will not always be here.

Cowboy


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

UPDATE

Ok, I got my 1746 module from Ebay today, installed it, and no more faults. It's nice to see the "Run" light for a change.

I can get the machine to jog from the Panelview touchscreen and put it in "Auto Mode" but it won't stay running yet.

I have to hold the start button like it's still in Jog Mode.

I should have time to track that problem down today though.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Good to hear it's moving. Anything you can get an address comment added in can help when it comes to troubleshooting. Did you have any luck reading the panelview program?


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Well... it turned out to just be a dirty contact block on the "Jog/Auto" sw.






PW - test

I'm still waiting for my null modem cable for the Panelview. It seems to work so far.

I added a description to the Inputs and Outputs but I'm not sure what the internal B3 bits are doing.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

It's a slow process but as you get more of the comments done hopefully things are clearer.

I do recommend you limit the width of the address comments, and instead stack a word or two per line depending on length of each word. It will depend on the laptop/resolution you use, but when you make the comments wide you often end up having to scroll around just to look at a rung because the comment width is limiting how many contacts you can see on screen.

Light
Curtain
Bypass

vs Light Curtain Bypass

Good luck!


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I received the 2711-NC13 cable but I'm having trouble connecting to the PV.

I tried rebooting the PV In config mode thinking I may have to set it to DF1 but I only see the comm screen for DH+.

With RSlinx, I tried using the RS232 DF1 driver on Com1 serial port, selected SLC-CH0/Micro/Panelview from the drop down list, and did the auto config but I just get a com error... "failed to find baud and parity. I'm on Win10 and went to the device manager and set the baud rate of com1 to 19200 but that didn't help.

The manual shows a setup screen for DF1 on the PV but my config screen for communication only shows DH+... nothing else.

Not sure where to go from here... still reading the manual...


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

You can leave the panelview in run mode, when you upload/download it'll automatically change and you'll see the % transfer on the screen.

You shouldn't have any settings to change in the panelview config for serial transfer, other then making sure the Auxiliary Port is set to Download and not Printing (printing does have port settings in the panelview).

With that cable you don't need RSLinx normally.

Is your serial port on com 1? I use Windows 7 for all the newer software, and dos/windows 98 for the old machines. If you aren't sure which port it is you'll have to check with control panel and see what ports are there or just guess from the drop down list it gives of available ports.

With the panelbuilder32 software, you can access upload from the main 'File' menu. There are some options for what file name etc you want, the main thing you want to see is the 'Transfer Type'. Pick DF1 Point-to-Point - Internal COM1 (if yours really is on Com 1). Beside that choice box is the Setup Button.

The normal setup for transfer is 19200 baud, Parity None, Stop Bit's 1, Error Checking CRC, Hardware Handshaking unchecked.

If you can't get that to work, there is also a transfer utility called Winpft. It has a checkbox to use RSLinx or not in it, but it basically is the same interface as when running the pb32 software once you pick upload/download etc.

If it still won't work, try a reboot as well if you have run RsLinx and are trying to upload/download without it.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I've been called away to another breakdown but I should be able to get back to this on Thursday. Thanks again !


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok, the PV settings are good...print disabled, no handshake, no parity, 1 stop bit, 8 data bits, 19200 baud... I run PB32 and select upload P2P DF1 Com1 and get a message "WinPFT Exception 1091... Need to update RSLinx Current Ver 4.10 --- Min Req Ver 2.20"

I thought that 4.10 being higher than 2.20 should be fine so proceeded and started the transfer but 'Upload Tasks' timed out at "Identifying operator terminal". Says verify cable, print mode setting, and com port setting but they all look ok.

I tried WinPFT stand alone with and without RSLinx checked but got the same result.

I pulled up RSLinx to check version under "About" thinking that I'd see an update option but none there.

I rebooted Win 10 and PV550 but no change.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Have a look here ... Panelbuilder32 Error 1091 [Text] - PLCS.net - Interactive Q & A 

Guessing with windows 10 it won't allow you to do a direct transfer with the serial port.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

One thing you will learn as you advance you may needed a few laptops. I used to run 4 machines. 
DOS based for OLD OLD SLC and Siemens.
Win 98 for old Panel mate, Panel view and and old label printers.
Win 7 for a lot.
Win 10 for new stuff.
Yes they could be run on VM but some stuff don't work, and the real serial port was a saver quite a few times. 

Keep at it and you will feel real good when you get this fixed. And so will @Kinja for helping you.

Cowboy


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Kinja - One of the users on that thread mentioned using an older version of DTL32.dll and got it to work with Win 10. I didn't see the file to download though... might need to be a reg member, not sure. Could you get a copy of it? I'll give that a try.

I tried running PB32 in compatibility mode for XP 2 and 3. I didn't see the version conflict come up but it still timed out at the first step trying to communicate.

I tried running WinPFT in compat mode but did see the RSLinx Version Conflict message plus the Time out error.

Cowboy - I'm stuck with what I have at the moment. If the dll file doesn't help, the machine is still in a functioning state even without knowing the log in pw's... so maybe lose the battle but win the war.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Seeing if I can post one of mine, I have a few different versions ... had to rename it to DTL32.txt so it would even try to post, just rename the .txt to .dll and see how it goes.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

That last one was version 2.10, this one is version 2.58. File name still needs to be DTL32.dll


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I downloaded the first file and changed the name to DTL32.dll but the properties still see it as a text file. 

I'm still looking for a way to change it though...


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

You may need to use command prompt and rename it the old fashioned way with the ren command to avoid it ending up like dtl32.txt.dll etc


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Turns out the file extension was hidden for "known types" which hides txt but not dll apparently. Since I could see other files clearly showing a .dll extenstion, it didn't occur to me to check folder options but sure enough, "Hide known files types" was checked.

Next I tried the first dll file with and without compatibility... I don't get the version error anymore but still get the time out.

Then, I tried the second file but no change.

Tried different compatibility modes... nope.

Back to "scratching head" mode.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Getting harder to guess where the problem would be at this point. 

A breakout box or rs232 9 pin test/indicator would help you know you picked the right com port and can see if it's even trying to talk.

If you have a laptop with the old pcmcia type slots and a flash memory card that's another way to transfer the program between panelviews and computers.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Computer only shows Com1 and LPT1 under device manager.

I could try communicating with the 504's DB9 port and see what happens. If that works, then the 550 must be the problem somehow.

Would this this null modem cable work or would I need a crossover for the 504?

I was thinking about getting a Memory Card to store the program also.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

The cable you are using isn't a null modem cable btw. It should be a straight through/pin to pin type cable. 

How are you going online now with the 5/04? I figured you were using the 9300-usbcbl-cp3 and going direct to the serial port on the 5/04.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Right... got those terms mixed up... the 504 cable is usb to db9 CP3... nevermind.

I'll see what the company wants to do Monday.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Getting a laptop setup can be a pain, and then keeping it working is even harder when you update/add new software to it that uses serial ports. Once you get things communicating it'll get easier. 

You can try setting up your cable CP3 cable with rslinx (this didn't work on my laptop with current setup) but might for you.

If com port 1 is your hardware serial port, then your cp3 cable should give you another port number once it is plugged in and running. Then add a new driver (as a RS-232 DF1 device) in the configuration menu of RS-Linx, setting the 'Device' to SLC-CH0/Micro/Panelview' instead of PLC-CH0 (5/04 setting). Use the same port settings, I think you just have to change BCC to CRC.

Sometimes laptops are picky and you should have the usb cable plugged into the port before bootup if you are having trouble (use the same physical usb port each time to avoid it naming to another com address).

Run RS-Linx first, and go to Configure drivers, and manually stop all drivers except the DF1 for the panelview setup. Hopefully it just says 'Running', and not Port Conflict, otherwise try Stop and then Start again.

Leave RS-Linx running and then try winpft with rslinx checked, or try the panelview software and pick the new setup.

I've tried with mine but it doesn't find the RS-Linx Drivers (under Panelbuilder 32, File Menu, Workstation Setup) but maybe you'll have better luck


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you are using a usb adapter you will have to watch which usb port you use as some are usb2 and others are usb3. With device manager open you should be able to plug in the adapter and see it pop up on the list.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes, at this point it's good to try anything that can get it to work. I've had no trouble communicating with real hardware (onboard) serial ports, usb to db9 type adapters can be hit and miss.

If you haven't tried the 2.58 version dll I posted that's worth trying, as well as what gpop mentioned trying different usb ports to look for type 2 or type 3, just be sure to watch what com port it moves to as you try.

Theses laptops haven't given me any trouble at all connecting to the serial port on a panelview. The Windows 7 ones I haven't been able to get the remote i/o panelviews ones to work with passthru, but they do work fine on serial. All of them have a hardware serial port onboard.

Toughbook CF-31 (win 7 64 bit)
Toughbook CF-51 (win 7 64 bit)
Toshiba Tecra 550 CDT (dos/windows 98 dual boot)

Shouldn't be hard to find an older laptop with a serial port as long as it still runs.


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

There are 4 USB ports that use Com3, Com4, Com5, Com6. I tried them all with the suggested settings but no luck. RSLinx says unable to find baud and parity. I gave the NC13 another try on Com1 with the same result.

I'll see if I can find another laptop to try.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Jay Freeman said:


> There are 4 USB ports that use Com3, Com4, Com5, Com6. I tried them all with the suggested settings but no luck. RSLinx says unable to find baud and parity. I gave the NC13 another try on Com1 with the same result.
> 
> I'll see if I can find another laptop to try.


Take at look at this post, especially post #2 from Jraef

_edit_ might be useful if I include the link 😬








Trouble connecting to AB PLC


There are 2 PlC's at my job networkd through dh+. I can connect to 1 of them via rs232 cable and since my laptop has no rs232 com port I use a keyspan Usa-19hs usb to rs232 adapter. The pkc I can't connect has 2 extra cards a dh-485 link coupler and a card with 2 rs232 ports and it also has a...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Murphy's Law it seems... I bought a pre-made 2711 NC13 cable because it was only $16 but it looks like I should have bought the ends and made my own.

I've been busy on other equipment but got back to this today and decided to check the cable just in case.

Ok so, the .dll file did take care of the AB build version bug but now I need to get the correct cable and try again.

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok, double checked the cable I use and it's pin 1 to pin 1, 2 to 2 and so on. Might not need them all, but all 9 works fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I emailed my pic to the vendor and they are sending out the correct cable now.

The saga continues...


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

I received the "replacement cable" today and gave it a try but same problem... no communication.

I tested continuity again and wrote down the results on the right.

Since I now have an extra wrong cable, I decided to cut and spice an actual straight thru cable but ran out of time for today.


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

I've had better luck just dumping to memory card and reading it that way

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Crazy busy day but finally got back to splicing the DB9 cable. Not pretty but functional...










Loaded up Panelbuilder32 and gave it another try. First time it got to 82% and timed out but second time it made it to 100%.










I loaded up the program to give it a look... 










All's well that ends well I guess.

Thx everyone !


----------

